# Nasimi Fri 6th May



## lei (May 7, 2011)

Looking for a Ducth tall guy living in Al Barsha. I forgot to ask him his telephone number...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

lei said:


> Looking for a Ducth tall guy living in Al Barsha. I forgot to ask him his telephone number...


i know this won't help finding mr. tall, but take it from an old hag: a man n e v e r forgets to ask for a phone number if he's _really_ interested in the lady. i'd say you should move on, chasing a guy, tall or not, is so unladylike 

for more info, see as reference material _he's just not that into you_


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^ I agree, he's just not into you.

Best move on.

So... how _you_ doin?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought people exchanged BBM Pins these days. Phone numbers are so 2008


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

cami said:


> i know this won't help finding mr. tall, but take it from an old hag: a man n e v e r forgets to ask for a phone number if he's _really_ interested in the lady. i'd say you should move on, chasing a guy, tall or not, is so unladylike
> 
> for more info, see as reference material _he's just not that into you_


such a wise old hag cami  years of experience 

perhaps OP should post on craigslist missed connections section!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jander13 said:


> such a wise old hag cami  years of experience
> 
> perhaps OP should post on craigslist missed connections section!


what can i say, kiddo... at 40, all you can do is laugh when you read posts like this


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

cami said:


> what can i say, kiddo... at 40, all you can do is laugh when you read posts like this


i will turn your age into a trivia question next quiz night


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

i did an internship with a dutch guy once, he went to a club, met a nice Chinese girl, and the next day the Chinese girl put this same kind of message in a local expat forum in Beijing... he's very tall too hehe...

we had a good laugh at the post, but most important, he was not interested in her so he did NOT contact her... 

as cami says, men NEVER forget to give their number... always let him find you...

and "he's just not that into you" is a great movie and book


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha

man i needed this laugh!!!! wise indeed cami!!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

ipshi said:


> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> man i needed this laugh!!!! wise indeed cami!!!


hey ipshi has anyone ever made jokes about adding a D to the beginning of your name and a T to the end!?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes and that post was deleted


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes and that post was deleted


ah well.. i was just wondering if i would be the first one to do it had i done a tasteless and immature joke like that but i won't do the joke so no need to delete anything.. was just said for research purposes.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Too late, I think your post should be deleted


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Too late, I think your post should be deleted


why so serious pam, well at this point this whole thread will be either deleted or moved soon  i don't think the tall dutch guy with face of brad pitt and jesus's abs is going to make a showing.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> why so serious pam, well at this point this whole thread will be either deleted or moved soon  i don't think the tall dutch guy with face of brad pitt and jesus's abs is going to make a showing.


Blasphemy!! No Dutch guy will ever look like Brad Pitt


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yes they have actually... considering my full name is actually I Pee **** Aaah!

LOL


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

You're all very harsh...



But not wrong.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I thought people exchanged BBM Pins these days. Phone numbers are so 2008


BBM Pins???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> BBM Pins???


Do you have Blackberry messenger Sabby?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

sabfrance said:


> BBM Pins???


It's for people not cool enough to have iPhones.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> It's for people not cool enough to have iPhones.


Or for people who do not follow the masses!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are still using a iphone, you are so 2009... Step up to android already (this from a bb user in uae but just cuz its the best bang for the buck here).


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just switched to the google phone nexus S actually and lovin it!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry guys. I wouldn't happen to know any tall Dutch guys in Dubai....


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Sorry guys. I wouldn't happen to know any tall Dutch guys in Dubai....


HAHAHAHAHAHA
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

lei said:


> Looking for a Ducth tall guy living in Al Barsha. I forgot to ask him his telephone number...


---------------------
I have one for U. He is just not as tall, not dutch, and not living in AlBarsha.


----------

